# RC73 Compatibility



## joecfd1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have several H25 receivers and I'd like to upgrade to the newer style rounded remotes. I've been told that they are compatible in IR mode but not RF mode. One of my receivers in our motorhome which is a H25 with the RF dongle antenna. Will the RC73 style remote work? Thanks in advance for any help!!!

Joe


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joecfd1 said:


> I have several H25 receivers and *I'd like to upgrade to the newer style rounded remotes.* I've been told that they are compatible in IR mode but not RF mode. One of my receivers in our motorhome which is a H25 with the RF dongle antenna. Will the RC73 style remote work? Thanks in advance for any help!!!
> 
> Joe


This is me, keeping my mouth shut...

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

joecfd1 said:


> I have several H25 receivers and I'd like to upgrade to the newer style rounded remotes. I've been told that they are compatible in IR mode but not RF mode. One of my receivers in our motorhome which is a H25 with the RF dongle antenna. Will the RC73 style remote work? Thanks in advance for any help!!!
> 
> Joe


Don't. They do not work good with the older receivers.
They do work good on the newer model Genies and Minis.


----------



## joecfd1 (Dec 28, 2011)

jimmie57 said:


> Don't. They do not work good with the older receivers.
> They do work good on the newer model Genies and Minis.


Thank you... I'm here to learn...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They will never work RF with any of the older receivers. That dongle is for the older style ref remotes. They use a totally different kind of tech and freq.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> They will never work RF with any of the older receivers. That dongle is for the older style ref remotes. They use a totally different kind of tech and freq.


Eww, don't forget to tell him how ergonomic the new peanuts (a bad try at replicating the great TiVo Peanut remotes) are.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Eww, don't forget to tell him how ergonomic the new peanuts (a bad try at replicating the great TiVo Peanut remotes) are.
> 
> Rich


Sorry to tell ya Rich, but I like the new remotes and hate the old ones.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome the site!

Just saying' I use on Paired with a Sony (2012) tv & a HR-22 it works very well- I programed it to the tv ( YOU tube) ordered a pair of them off amazon for about $10

The second one I added to my Genie - so the wife can look for her own remote when she can't find it


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Sorry to tell ya Rich, but I like the new remotes and hate the old ones.


Of course. Got a lot of D* stock? 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Welcome the site!
> 
> Just saying' I use on Paired with a Sony (2012) tv & a HR-22 it works very well- I programed it to the tv ( YOU tube) ordered a pair of them off amazon for about $10
> 
> The second one I added to my Genie - so the wife can look for her own remote when she can't find it


And you still have a 22?

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> And you still have a 22?
> 
> Rich


Yes- I have 2 of them since 2009 and they still work well both have been on ups since day one. I use one in my MB & one in a Guest bedroom So They aren't used like full time - have lots of stuff on the HD and leave the MB on one movie channel so when i turn it on and something looks interesting a - I hit record and it's all there!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Of course. Got a lot of D* stock?
> 
> Rich


Haha! None actually,I just actually prefer it. I like the buttons closer together, don't have to wiggle the remote in my hand to input a number and then use the cursor keys. I wish the trick play buttons where slightly farther apart, it I ca easily feel them and tell which is which and I never even look at the remote. Although I never looked at the old one either, I did have to adjust it a lot more.

Plus I love the pushers for volume and channel. And I never used the format and color buttons other than red, and never used stop. So I had no learning curve on those things.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Yes- I have 2 of them since 2009 and they still work well both have been on ups since day one. I use one in my MB & one in a Guest bedroom So They aren't used like full time - have lots of stuff on the HD and leave the MB on one movie channel so when i turn it on and something looks interesting a - I hit record and it's all there!


Have you ever had a 24? That 54 must seem really fast, no?

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Never had a HR24 - The 54 & C61K are very fast - I din't spend much time on the HR22's just get the playlist when I'm in them and of course can access everything on the 54 as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Never had a HR24 - The 54 & C61K are very fast - I din't spend much time on the HR22's just get the playlist when I'm in them and of course can access everything on the 54 as well.


Yeah, I get that. Using them as servers would work, I guess.

Rich


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Welcome the site!
> 
> Just saying' I use on Paired with a Sony (2012) tv & a HR-22 it works very well- I programed it to the tv ( YOU tube) ordered a pair of them off amazon for about $10
> 
> The second one I added to my Genie - so the wife can look for her own remote when she can't find it


I have a HR24 and cant get it to operate the tv or receiver at same time. If I program the tv it erases the receiver and vice versa. Losing my patience with them. Any clues? In IR mode.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Have a Directv remote (RC73) which I am trying to program my Denon A/V receiver (AVR-S510BT) on it. Have used the codes that come up on the TV screen but none work. Does anyone out there have a code which will work?

Thanks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

gomezma1 said:


> I have a HR24 and cant get it to operate the tv or receiver at same time. If I program the tv it erases the receiver and vice versa. Losing my patience with them. Any clues? In IR mode.


Reset the remote and it should work the HR24 without doing anything to it.
Press the mute and select buttons, hold them both down until the light on the end of the remote flashes 2 times, they type in 981.
After that is working the HR24, use the menu to go to settings, settings & help, settings, Remote control. Now program in the TV using the onscreen instructions. This remote will not operate the HR24 in RF mode.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

knoxbh said:


> Have a Directv remote (RC73) which I am trying to program my Denon A/V receiver (AVR-S510BT) on it. Have used the codes that come up on the TV screen but none work. Does anyone out there have a code which will work?
> 
> Thanks.


Go here, follow the instructions there and see if it gets a code that will work.
Remote Control Code Lookup


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Reset the remote and it should work the HR24 without doing anything to it.
> Press the mute and select buttons, hold them both down until the light on the end of the remote flashes 2 times, they type in 981.
> After that is working the HR24, use the menu to go to settings, settings & help, settings, Remote control. Now program in the TV using the onscreen instructions. This remote will not operate the HR24 in RF mode.


Tried three codes and on fourth attemp kept jumping to next screen to program another remote. Tried all codes and did not work. Input 54000 and tv volume worked but remote lost control of receiver.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

None of the codes worked. Used 54000 and volume worked but lost control of receiver. Throwing this pos in the trash.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Rather than torture yourself, why not get a decent programmable remote like the Harmony? It would certainly be a better solution than trying to program a DTV remote to control other devices in your setup.


----------

